# tillson street



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

a dream of mine to have the whole street come together for Halloween but for now all we want to do is put those neighbour of ours in my cemeteray display as props (static one ) the pirate display is great i love that . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Detroit Grass....really enjoyed all your pictures! 

Muffy


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I dont live there, I just noticed it. That actually is in a good neighborhood and an easier commute to work. I just found a two houses built in 1872 & 1900 on that street for sale (dropped from 280k in 2004 to 200k now)


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I recently learned of a section of Louisville, KY, known as the Crescent Hill section, where a couple of streets go all out for Halloween.

"The Plot To Burn Him Alive" on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Great, isn´t it? on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Yahoo! Image Search Results for hillcrest louisville halloween

We used to live around the corner from a street that did this for Christmas. They even put a second street sign above the first that said "Christmas Central"


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

I go there every year around Halloween. It's fantastic! If I didn't work in Detroit I'd move there. Anyone that lives in SE Michigan should try to get there if they can (usually the majority of the stuff is set up by the week before Halloween). It's really worth the trip. They actually close off the street on Halloween.

Randy


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I have seen the Ponke haunt before while I was browsing. Their use of lighting, blacklights, and fog blew me away. It was one of the haunts that convinced me to start doing my own. Awesome stuff.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a great looking haunted house, loved the ghosts in ALL the windows. Fabulous lighting and sound, too. Thanks for the link!


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

That is so freakin' cool!!!!!! Thats every haunter's dream come true! Thanks for sharing; I had never heard about that. Too bad its 950 miles from my house, because I should would like to see it.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My haunted house is right behind little , historic, downtown Mount Carroll with it's 1850 Mesker Brothers wrought iron store fronts. I actually convinced some store owners to allow me to put some displays in their second floor windows one October.
The corner where people turn to make the last block to my house I had a plywood cut out dressed , it sort of looked like Anthony Perkins as "You-know-who"...
A building in the middle of the block has three windows so a plywood cut out in the first window was the head of a shark, swimming horizontally toward a pair of human legs dangling down, the other two windows I had the middle and tail of the shark, so I guess I was "saying" the building was full of water? hahahaha!
(NOT A DROP OF REAL WATER WAS SHARK-INFESTED IN THE MAKING OF THIS DISPLAY!)


----------

